# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  Seven new tiny frog species found

## Frog News

*BBC News (London, UK) June 4th, 2015 06:00 AM: Seven new tiny frog species found*

Scientists discover seven new species of tiny frog living on seven different mountains in south-eastern Brazil.
*Full Article*

----------


## Xavier

Seven? Looks like they don't kid around with their species!  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Embarrassment:

----------

